# My Car Photography



## AutoFocusPhoto (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey! New to the forum so I thought I'd show some of my car photography. Let me know what you guys think, most are events I've covered so I have to deal with the lighting/scenery I'm given.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome!  Some very nice work there!


----------



## Patrice (Jul 12, 2011)

These are very nice! An example of what car photos can be like. Not easily done.

The photo of the carrera seems out of context in this set.


----------



## kasperjd4 (Jul 12, 2011)

Agreed on the carrera shot. Others look fantastic. I would say a little over-processed, but as a car enthusiast I know that's what we like to see. So good job!!


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Jul 15, 2011)

Very nice! I'm curious what you are using for equipment. Any additional lighting/flashes used or are you using available light?


----------



## mgilvey (Jul 17, 2011)

Great shots! What I was thinking about the Porsche was just continue the ground. I like the contrast between the ground and the car. 

Would love to see what you started with. 

Solid work!


----------



## Freelander (Jul 19, 2011)

Fantastic shots. I love the last one of the 458 (and the header with the 8C, Zonda and F50 )


----------



## KatyLee (Jul 19, 2011)

Likey likey!  good work!


----------



## zac (Jul 28, 2011)

great pics and awesome cars!


----------



## lyonsroar (Jul 28, 2011)

I wish I could be in the presence of these fine automobiles...sadly I live in Nebraska.  The land of big V8's or nothin'

FANTASTIC shots.


----------



## useakme (Aug 7, 2011)

Those cars are unreal.... someday, someday.... haha

Seriously though, really nice pics. Well done.


----------

